# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Truyện ngắn: 'Hoa hồng tặng Rose'

## danseoit

*'Vào ngày mà người bán hoa đã đến năm lần mà em không có ở nhà, sau lần đến cuối cùng đó ông ta sẽ không nghi ngờ mà cầm những bông hoa hồng đến một nơi mà anh đã chỉ cho ông ta, và đặt chúng lên chỗ mà chúng ta sẽ ở bên nhau một lần nữa'.* 

Hoa hồng đỏ là loại hoa cô thích nhất, tên cô cũng là Rose, nghĩa là hoa hồng. Mỗi năm chồng cô thường gởi một bó hoa hồng đỏ buộc bằng những chiếc nơ xinh xắn vào ngày Valentine. Vào năm anh mất, một bó hoa hồng lại được gởi đến cho cô. Trên tấm thiệp ghi: “Valentine của anh” như mọi năm về trước.

 Mỗi năm anh gởi hoa hồng cho cô và những lời chúc luôn là: “Ngày hôm nay anh yêu em nhiều hơn ngày này năm trước. Tình yêu của anh dành cho em luôn tăng lên qua mỗi năm”. Cô biết rằng đó là lần cuối cùng hoa hồng xuất hiện.

 Cô nghĩ anh đã đặt trước hoa hồng cho ngày này. Người chồng yêu dấu của cô không biết rằng anh sẽ ra đi. Anh luôn thích làm sớm mọi việc trước khi nó xảy ra. Để rồi nếu anh quá bận rộn thì mọi việc vẫn xảy ra tốt đẹp.

 Cô cầm những cành hoa và cắm chúng vào cái lọ đẹp nhất. Cô ngồi đó hàng giờ đồng hồ, trên cái ghế chồng cô yêu thích nhất. Những cành hoa hồng được đặt trước bức hình của anh.

 Một năm trôi qua, thật khó khăn khi sống mà không có anh. Sự hiu quạnh và cô đơn đã trở thành số phận của cô.

 Vào ngày Valentine, chuông vang lên, và kìa những bông hồng đặt trước cửa. Cô cầm những bông hồng lên và sửng sốt nhìn. Cô chạy đến điện thoại để gọi cho cửa hàng bán hoa. Ông chủ cửa hàng bắt máy và cô muốn ông giải thích tại sao họ làm điều đó với cô, làm cho cô đau khổ. “Chồng tôi đã qua đời hơn một năm trước”.

 Ông chủ đáp: “Tôi biết cô sẽ gọi và cô muốn biết điều gì. Những bông hoa cô nhận được hôm nay, đã được đặt hàng trước. Chồng cô luôn sắp đặt trước, ông ta đã ra đi nhưng không có điều gì thay đổi. Ông đã đặt hàng với chúng tôi và cô sẽ nhận được hoa hồng mỗi năm. Còn một điều khác tôi nghĩ cô muốn biết, đó là ông ta đã viết một tấm thiệp đặc biệt và ông ta đã làm điều đó vào năm trước. Mãi đến bây giờ tôi mới biết ông ta không còn nữa”.

 Cô cảm ơn ông chủ và gác máy, nước mắt cô trào ra. Những ngón tay cô rung lên khi cô từ từ cầm lấy tấm thiệp. Bên trong tấm thiệp, cô thấy anh đã viết cô. Rồi cô đọc trong im lặng những điều anh viết:

 “Chào người yêu của anh. Anh biết rằng đã một năm kể từ ngày anh ra đi, anh hy vọng sẽ không quá khó khăn để em vượt qua. Anh biết em đã trải qua sự cô đơn và đau khổ thật sự. Tình yêu chúng ta dành cho nhau làm cho mọi điều trong cuộc sống tươi đẹp hơn. Anh yêu em nhiều hơn những lời có thể nói, em là một người vợ tuyệt vời. Em là bạn và là người yêu của anh, em đã làm tròn mọi điều anh cần.

 Anh biết chỉ mới một năm thôi, nhưng em hãy cố gắng đừng đau lòng. Anh muốn em được hạnh phúc kể cả khi em rơi lệ. Vì sao hoa hồng sẽ được gởi đến cho em ư? Đó là vì khi em nhìn thấy những cành hoa ấy, hãy nghĩ tất cả về hạnh phúc. Khi đó chúng ta ở bên nhau và cả hai chúng cho được chúc phúc. Anh luôn yêu em và anh biết rằng sẽ mãi như thế. Em hãy vui lòng… đi tìm hạnh phúc khi chưa rời khỏi cuộc đời này.

 Anh biết rằng điều ấy không dễ dàng nhưng anh hy vọng em sẽ tìm thấy hạnh phúc. Hoa hồng sẽ được gởi mỗi năm và họ chỉ dừng lại khi tiếng gõ cửa không được trả lời. Vào ngày mà người bán hoa đã đến năm lần mà em không có ở nhà, sau lần đến cuối cùng đó ông ta sẽ không nghi ngờ mà cầm những bông hoa hồng đến một nơi mà anh đã chỉ cho ông ta và đặt chúng lên chỗ mà chúng ta sẽ ở bên nhau một lần nữa”.

 * 
Sưu tầm*  ​

----------

